# Wiggle Voucher



## TheSandwichMonster (13 Mar 2013)

I currently have just over £100's-worth of kit sitting in my Wiggle basket... Don't suppose anybody has a voucher code for anything off, do they?


----------



## djb1971 (13 Mar 2013)

Split it into two fifties if you can and 'aquire' two £5 off newsletter subscription vouchers.


----------



## vickster (14 Mar 2013)

Buy through quidco for a discount (assume you're not a British Cycling member)


----------



## e-rider (14 Mar 2013)

create two new email addresses using gmail or something etc. and then subscribe twice to the newsletter - split the order into two fifties.
They used to have a standard 10% off for £100 spend - something like UK10 - google should have it.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Mar 2013)

e-rider said:


> create two new email addresses using gmail or something etc. and then subscribe twice to the newsletter - split the order into two fifties.
> They used to have a standard 10% off for £100 spend - something like UK10 - google should have it.


 

You don't need to do this.
Just unregister and re-register for the next order.


----------



## e-rider (14 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You don't need to do this.
> Just unregister and re-register for the next order.


 that no longer works


----------



## MrJamie (14 Mar 2013)

vickster said:


> Buy through quidco for a discount (assume you're not a British Cycling member)


I think you can do both, if you log into the BC wiggle site, add items to basket at BC price, then go to quidco and use the click through link to go to wiggle and pay for the items in the basket you previously added to your basket.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Mar 2013)

e-rider said:


> that no longer works


 

Did for me yesterday


----------



## e-rider (14 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Did for me yesterday


I used to do that, and then several months ago it didn't work for at least a period of 3 months - must be working again now then


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (14 Mar 2013)

Gah, I had a 50% off all DHB clothing voucher that was valid until the 7th, sorry!


----------



## djb1971 (14 Mar 2013)

e-rider said:


> that no longer works




I've had the same experience so I used a few other email addresses to gain vouchers. I unregistered them after getting the vouchers so I might check to see if I can register again when I fancy a fiver off.

I keep using the one from Evans though which gives you a fiver off £20!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2360798, member: 45"]You used to be able to just change your preferences, without even having to unregister.[/quote]


Yup, all changed now Boss.


----------



## e-rider (14 Mar 2013)

djb1971 said:


> I've had the same experience so I used a few other email addresses to gain vouchers. I unregistered them after getting the vouchers so I might check to see if I can register again when I fancy a fiver off.
> 
> I keep using the one from Evans though which gives you a fiver off £20!


 yes the evans one is good and just works it way through the alphabet. at one point it changed to £5 off a £10 spend so I hammered that and bought every small item I've ever wanted!


----------



## Haz (20 Mar 2013)

e-rider said:


> yes the evans one is good and just works it way through the alphabet. at one point it changed to £5 off a £10 spend so I hammered that and bought every small item I've ever wanted!


As in alphabetically through the names or email addresses of people with accounts with Evans?


----------



## e-rider (20 Mar 2013)

Haz said:


> As in alphabetically through the names or email addresses of people with accounts with Evans?


no, as in you get the original voucher code for a £5 off £20 spend, and then the last letter of that code changes every few weeks so you can continue to use it 'forever'. If you just try and use the first code it says 'voucher expired' after a few weeks.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Mar 2013)

Im deeply upset by the recent Wiggle changes. There I was expecting my latest order along with the ritual excitement of consuming jelly sweets while investigating the latest purchase... only to discover that they were replaced with the disappointment of a protein bar  it ruined my day and in the grand scale of things was like finding out Santa does not exist all over again.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Im deeply upset by the recent Wiggle changes. There I was expecting my latest order along with the ritual excitement of consuming jelly sweets while investigating the latest purchase... only to discover that they were replaced with the disappointment of a protein bar  it ruined my day and in the grand scale of things was like finding out Santa does not exist all over again.


 

The horror!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Mar 2013)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> I currently have just over £100's-worth of kit sitting in my Wiggle basket...


 
Lightweight.


----------

